# Amore mio....



## contepinceton (28 Dicembre 2013)

Ed è una vita strana questa
ne converrai con me
incontrarsi
fare all’amore assieme
stare un gran bene
e poi come d’incanto
diventa tutto un vaffanculo.

Di tutto quest’amore
di tutti questi occhi dentro gl’occhi
e dei sospiri, dei sussurri e baci
che ci rimane?
un quasi niente
un mazzo di poesie
un bollitore arrugginito
una mattina di dicembre
ed una tazza di malinconia bollente.

Disincatata.


----------

